# Chemical Guys Hex-Logic Pad Guide.



## caledonia

*Chemical Guys Hex-Logic Pad Guide.*​
Chemical Guys Hex Logic range of pads have been on the market for sometime, and due to the size of the range. Coupled with other manufacturers introducing they range of pads have lead to heightened confusion. Within the Chemical Guys range.​
Like most manufacturers each pad offers a variety of benefits as well as slight negative aspects that the user should be aware of. This guide does not look at the addition of compounds when used in conjunction with these pads. 
Pads within the range. In level of cut (Least to most aggressive)​







*Red pad is CG Glazing & Sealing pad.*

It can be used on the Da for applying glazes and sealants and due to the nature of its very soft foam type works by not inducing any cut and leaving any pad marring behind. It is extremely useful of application of Ez Creme glaze (Pure Glaze) or any other types of filler heavy products, including cleansers after correction.

*Cg Blurb.*
Red Perfection Pad Ultra Fine Finishing Pad - This pad has a ultra soft composition for applying refined paste waxes and sealants as well as crème waxes. Provides full contact with paint surface to minimize the pressure applied by the user.








*Black Finishing Pad.*

The Black Finishing pad, as the name suggests it a very soft. But closed cell pad and it main purpose is to finish of down and level a crystal clear finish of all paint types. Although this pads is slightly firmer than the Red Pad within the range it is of a closed cell construction. So again by its nature leaves not foot print or pad marring after use. It main purpose is to be used with Glazes, filler heavy products, cleansers & light finish polishes.

*Cg Blurb*.
Black Finishing Foam -Composition is firm enough to withstand added pressure during final finishing to remove buffer swirls. It has no cut and will apply thin, even coats of waxes, sealants, and glazes.








*Blue Light Polishing / Finishing pad.*

The Blue pad as you can see is where most of the confusion starts. Due to the cross over in levels of cut. (This will be explained later why Cg have used this overlap system) The Blue pad is an open celled structure and offers a softer less dense pad than the Black. But it has an increase in cut when worked with very slight pressure or even just the weight of the machine. (Open & closed cell is discussed below.)
This pad is responsible for Light finishing where a slight cut will aid the compound being used. It can also be used with a variety of non & abrasive paint cleansers where the addition of cut will cut back some very slight marring or cloudiness within the finish. It is still a soft and forgiving foam and as long as the user works the pad as intended it should not level an marring behind. So again filler heavy glazes can be used in conjunction. With the added benefit of a very slight cutting action from the pad in use.

*Cg Blurb.*
Blue Soft Polishing/ Finishing Pads- Glaze & Cleaner Foam Pad -Unique Composition complements all glazes and light surface cleaners perfectly delivering a super fine finish for use with ultra fine polishes life FP or any glaze.








*White polish pad.*

This one of Cg general workhorse pads. Made up of a closed cell structure. Denser than all previous pads but exhibiting no cut. It can be used from finishing to medium defect removal on most paint types. And should be capable of removing most medium defects on any given surface. With the addition of a longer working times but finishing down mar free, with the correct compound.

*Cg Blurb.*
White Medium -Light Polishing Pad -Less dense foam formula for the application of waxes, micro-fine polishes and sealants. This pad has very light cutting power so its perfect for pre-wax cleaners. It is the most well used pad as it is ideal for application of pre-wax cleansers as well as many finishing polishes such as Pro-Polish or FP-Final Polish.








*Cg Green HeavyPolishing / Light Cutting pad.*

As with the White pad. The green pad is another workhorse or general defect removal pad. But offers an increase in cut compared to the previous pad. Due to its softer but open celled structure. The pad has its own cut and used in conjunction with a correction polish will increase defect removal on any given set. I personally would not consider this pad capable of leaving a finish that I would consider LSP ready & look to follow this up with a dedicated finish set. Mainly down to the slight cut the pad will leave on certain paint types.

*Cg Blurb.*
Green Heavy Polishing Pad - This pad is used by Mercedes Benz at OEM level and is designed to be used with a random orbital polisher (like the Porter Cable) It produces less spot heating and has a unique compression/load/deflection ratio which means it conforms quickly to contours. It is a high strength foam with 60 pores per sq. inch yet is softer and more forgiving than our regular foams which have 80 pores per sq. inch.
This pad is tough enough to remove swirls and scuffs while at the same time producing a high gloss swirl free finish. This foam is also ideal for applying one-step cleaner waxes. It is a balance of polishing and finishing that is perfect for all-in-one product application.








*Orange Heavy cutting pad.*

This pad as the name suggests is for Medium to heavy defect removal. It is again the made from a closed cell foam structure. So very firm to the touch. But smooth across the surface. The pad works by pressure and working the abrasives harder on the surface, not by the cut of the pad, but by density. These types of pads and above in this cutting range should only be used once you have exhausted all other beforehand. As they are capable of removing paint fast and always monitor your removal rate prior and during use.

*Cg Blurb*
Orange Medium-Heavy Cutting Pad-This firm, high density foam is ideal for scratch and defect removal. The orange foam offers the correction of a typical compounding pad while at the same time allowing the polishing ability of light cut foam pad. When used with heavier compounds it will remove moderate swirls and scratches with little or no haze. It s an all around pad that will work on most light to moderate imperfections.








*Yellow Compound Pad.*

This is Cg top of the range cutting pad. It is made up off a open celled structure and has very coarse foam type. Softer than the previous pad. But with a very rough surface texture. This pad itself is capable of leaving its own foot print behind. Due to the nature of its cut and as before should only be used under extreme circumstances. Providing your paint levels are capable of handing this level of cut.
This pad should be used for deep and serve defect removal. Ideally on localized correction to conserve paint levels over the panel.

*Cg Blurb*
Yellow Heavy Cutting Pad - Use this pad to apply compounds or polishes to remove severe oxidation, swirls, and scratches in conjunction with a polishing compound. It is the most aggressive and should only be used on oxidized and older finishes. Always follow this pad with an orange pad and a fine polish and then a white pad to refine the paint until it is smooth.

*General Information about the range*.
As noted above Cg have used an over lapping system within their pad range. This is to cover all aspects that certain individual are looking for while selection pads. Where I personally do not believe this is required. I will try and explain the reasons for doing so.
People have a habit of asking for certain pads for certain paint types. Hard. Medium and soft paint types. Unfortunately this can be a dangerous habit to fall into, as there is only one way to gauge paints hardness and that is to monitor your paint removal. Visually and with a gauge. This will give you an idea as to which paint type you have regardless of the badge or make and model.​
But this is the Chemical Guys range broken down to suit paint types.​
*Hard Paint*​







Finish Pad​







Polishing pad​







Cutting Pad​
*Medium Paint*​







Finish Pad.​







Polishing pad​







Cutting pad​
*Soft Paint*​







Finish Pad​







Polishing Pad​







Cutting pad​
Now there is a curved ball that has been touched on before. Open and Closed cell pad structures. (Reticulated and non Reticulated) There are a number of plusses and minuses that you should understand when selecting you pad choice and also in conjunction with the types of abrasives you are using. If unsure as to your foam type from other manufacturers. Then simple hold a clean pad to your mouth and try and blow throw this. Open cell pads will offer little resistance to air flow.​
*Open Celled pads.*​







Picture take from Mike Phillips.​







As you can see open celled pads as best described as an Aero chocolate bar with its top cut off. These pads have sharp edges and exhibit their own cut. Add an abrasive polish which coats the inside of these pockets and work with slight pressure and you introduce the cut of the pads pores coupled with the abrasives. Lubrication also comes into play as open celled pads have a habit of absorbing liquid deep within the foam. 
The only possible limitation with this type of pad is when backing back the pressure and refining or running your set to long. The lubrication is no longer part of the equation and dependant on the level of cut the pad exhibits? Could possibly introduce slight pad marring. 
With all foam pads it paramount that good house keeping is maintained. By cleaning your pads often and de spurring. You will remove the build up of broken down abrasives, removed paint and maintain the pads cut.​
*Closed Cell Pads.*​







Again we shall look at these pads as before our Aero Chocolate bar. But this time the bubbles as complete. It offers a smoother surface. But denser type of pad. The pad exhibits almost zero cut across the range. But relies on pressure being transferred from the user through the pad to the abrasive compound to introduce cut. These pads also hold the abrasive polish and lubrication on the surface as a whole. So once you start to refine your set. Dryness with lack of lubrication is not a concern. This type of pad can be extremely versatile when used with non diminishing abrasives, as pressure it the main key to their correctional ability. With all foam pads it paramount that good housekeeping is maintained. By cleaning your pads often and de spurring. You will remove the build up of broken down abrasives, removed paint and save any possible marring that this would generate.​
The only down sides of these type of pads as they are not as flexible or forgiving as open celled pads are sometime harder to work within tight concaved section on a cars bodywork.​
Thank you for taking the time to read this information and I hope it helps a few members out that are interested in the Chemical Guys hex logic range of pads. Please also note this guide does not cover other similar manufactures pads, as colours and grades of foam may vary to the Chemical Guys Pads.
Gordon.​
PDF Download File​
*:thumb: Courtesy of Hercs74* :thumb:​


----------



## geoff.mac

Good write up Gordon :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Cheers bookmarked


----------



## alxg

Thanks Gordon, that should help to clear up a lot of confusion - not only to newbies of the Hex range, but also to those who can't get their head around open/closed cell pads and their application.


----------



## Glaschu

Handy :thumb:


----------



## Black Widow

Thank Caledonia.
So except black, white and orange the pads have an open cell structure?
Do you know what PPI remaining pads have?


----------



## Demetrios72

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Will-S

Great write up Gordon, I had always place the Blue Pad before the Black one. Now I understand where it sits in the range.

Bookmarked


----------



## Bod42

Awesome write, perfect timing as Im about to Order Hex Pads.

My only confusing is I'm buying pads for soft paint and it lists the black pad as the polishing pad. I thought this had zero cut so how is it useful for polishing?


----------



## Black Widow

Buy Orange, White, Black and Red. This works for 95% of all cases.


----------



## organisys

VERY Helpfull. Many Thanks for your time and effort.

Regards.


----------



## traplin

Thank you!


----------



## caledonia

Black Widow said:


> Thank Caledonia.
> So except black, white and orange the pads have an open cell structure?
> Do you know what PPI remaining pads have?


Unfortunately no. But this is another confusing area when looking at pads. It is not so much the PPI but the type of foam used and the thickness of the strands surrounding the pore. Pore count would only be considered if all foam types where the same. But unfortunately is is not uniform across the industry



Bod42 said:


> Awesome write, perfect timing as Im about to Order Hex Pads.
> 
> My only confusing is I'm buying pads for soft paint and it lists the black pad as the polishing pad. I thought this had zero cut so how is it useful for polishing?


You confusion has highlighted a mistake on my behalf. So thank you and I have now updated the chart with the correct pad colours. So hope this saves any further confusion.
Gordon.


----------



## Godderz23

Good write up.


----------



## Bod42

Black Widow said:


> Buy Orange, White, Black and Red. This works for 95% of all cases.


This is what I ended up doing as I will be working on more than 1 car and the motorbike paint is surprisingly hard.

Thanks


----------



## Keith_Lane

Nice write up mate!!


----------



## Junkman2008

Very good write up! :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog

Excellent summary!

The pad by paint hardness type is a great tip


----------



## Renegade

Great write up! 

Thanks for all the info, hopefully I can put it to good use when I next order my pads!! 

Have been confusing colours it would seem!!


----------



## Black Widow

DesertDog said:


> Excellent summary!
> 
> The pad by paint hardness type is a great tip


Sure it is but it is only a (very useful) guideline not the absolute truth. White instead of Green pad on soft paint for example can also give excellent results.


----------



## sm81

Can you make pdf for this gordon? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Megs Lad

thank you very much the time and effort most of the guys on here put in to helping is incredible


----------



## MonkeyP

subscribed for the future when i try Hexlogic pads! :lol:


----------



## Hercs74

EXCELLENT write up Gordon. Very helpful.


----------



## caledonia

sm81 said:


> Can you make pdf for this gordon? Thanks a lot.


PDF File now added at the bottom of the original post for downloading. None of my hard word but a generous member on the forum. Hercs74. :thumb:



Hercs74 said:


> EXCELLENT write up Gordon. Very helpful.


 Thank you for your time and effort and I hope it will benefit members on the forums. Top Lad. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Hercs74

caledonia said:


> PDF File now added at the bottom of the original post for downloading. None of my hard word but a generous member on the forum. Hercs74. :thumb:
> 
> Thank you for your time and effort and I hope it will benefit members on the forums. Top Lad. :thumb:
> Gordon.


My Pleasure... :thumb: Hope it's suitable DW FANS....:wave:


----------



## dstroi

*newbie*

Just bought a DAS6 and hexlogic pads green,orange,white and black,and 105/205. This was just the info i was looking for!!!
:newbie:


----------



## Megs Lad

with all the threads on pad combinations this thread need to be a sticky !!


----------



## harooshum

Fantastic guide!


----------



## DevoX

Thank you for this, great write up this really helps a lot.

Just a quick question..

I own a mitsubishi (evo X to be specific) and I'v heard that its got soft paint. I personally have no idea as im a novice to detailing and have never detailed it before. If anyone has experience with mitsubishis or evo x's please shed some light.

On the "Soft Paint" section, how come you have the blue one as the polishing pad and not white? Blue is mainly for glazing right and the white has no cut anyway so why not have the white for polishing on soft paint? Is it too aggressive even without any cut?


----------



## DevoX

Anyone?


----------



## Flakey

This is a very helpful thread but being a newbie, I am still not sure of which pad to use for what.

I am working on medium paint with Optimum Final Finish Polish on a rotary, should I use this with the Red or the black pad as this is a finishing polish with almost no cut.


----------



## Matty77

Great guide. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

DevoX said:


> Thank you for this, great write up this really helps a lot.
> 
> Just a quick question..
> 
> I own a mitsubishi (evo X to be specific) and I'v heard that its got soft paint. I personally have no idea as im a novice to detailing and have never detailed it before. If anyone has experience with mitsubishis or evo x's please shed some light.
> 
> On the "Soft Paint" section, how come you have the blue one as the polishing pad and not white? Blue is mainly for glazing right and the white has no cut anyway so why not have the white for polishing on soft paint? Is it too aggressive even without any cut?


Personally I do not classify paint types, as there are only one way to verify this and it is to measure your removal rates. After a polishing set. Do not fall foul of the cars brand and think it will be specific with others. As this is one one to fall into an expensive trap.

The Blue pad is softer in nature to the white which is denser. But has an open celled structure. So the pad itself will aid in correction combined with the abrasives. The white on the other hand offers no cut. But the denser foam can be used to work the abrasives harder. By the increase in pressure and friction on the abrasives. We are not talking a dramatic difference. When using the same abrasive type.



Flakey said:


> This is a very helpful thread but being a newbie, I am still not sure of which pad to use for what.
> 
> I am working on medium paint with Optimum Final Finish Polish on a rotary, should I use this with the Red or the black pad as this is a finishing polish with almost no cut.


Personally I would be using the Black pad and only use the ultra fine red pad to apply glazes or sealants. Only harder ceramic type clear. You may also find the blue offers lightly more cut as explained above. 
Gordon.


----------



## RCL

I find that the CG pads fall apart after about 5-8 uses, they start cracking and foam starts getting messed up. :/ Trying to find a better alternative as LC hydrotech pads don't seem to be any better.


----------



## Hercs74

I too have noticed this. Even my 3m pad having had very little use is breaking up around the edge where the Velcro backing meets the pad. Maybe suddenly I'm doing something wrong with my DA......


----------



## WayneST250

caledonia said:


> *Chemical Guys Hex-Logic Pad Guide.*​
> Chemical Guys Hex Logic range of pads have been on the market for sometime, and due to the size of the range. Coupled with other manufacturers introducing they range of pads have lead to heightened confusion. Within the Chemical Guys range.​
> Like most manufacturers each pad offers a variety of benefits as well as slight negative aspects that the user should be aware of. This guide does not look at the addition of compounds when used in conjunction with these pads.
> Pads within the range. In level of cut (Least to most aggressive)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Red pad is CG Glazing & Sealing pad.*
> 
> It can be used on the Da for applying glazes and sealants and due to the nature of its very soft foam type works by not inducing any cut and leaving any pad marring behind. It is extremely useful of application of Ez Creme glaze (Pure Glaze) or any other types of filler heavy products, including cleansers after correction.
> 
> *Cg Blurb.*
> Red Perfection Pad Ultra Fine Finishing Pad - This pad has a ultra soft composition for applying refined paste waxes and sealants as well as crème waxes. Provides full contact with paint surface to minimize the pressure applied by the user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Finishing Pad.*
> 
> The Black Finishing pad, as the name suggests it a very soft. But closed cell pad and it main purpose is to finish of down and level a crystal clear finish of all paint types. Although this pads is slightly firmer than the Red Pad within the range it is of a closed cell construction. So again by its nature leaves not foot print or pad marring after use. It main purpose is to be used with Glazes, filler heavy products, cleansers & light finish polishes.
> 
> *Cg Blurb*.
> Black Finishing Foam -Composition is firm enough to withstand added pressure during final finishing to remove buffer swirls. It has no cut and will apply thin, even coats of waxes, sealants, and glazes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blue Light Polishing / Finishing pad.*
> 
> The Blue pad as you can see is where most of the confusion starts. Due to the cross over in levels of cut. (This will be explained later why Cg have used this overlap system) The Blue pad is an open celled structure and offers a softer less dense pad than the Black. But it has an increase in cut when worked with very slight pressure or even just the weight of the machine. (Open & closed cell is discussed below.)
> This pad is responsible for Light finishing where a slight cut will aid the compound being used. It can also be used with a variety of non & abrasive paint cleansers where the addition of cut will cut back some very slight marring or cloudiness within the finish. It is still a soft and forgiving foam and as long as the user works the pad as intended it should not level an marring behind. So again filler heavy glazes can be used in conjunction. With the added benefit of a very slight cutting action from the pad in use.
> 
> *Cg Blurb.*
> Blue Soft Polishing/ Finishing Pads- Glaze & Cleaner Foam Pad -Unique Composition complements all glazes and light surface cleaners perfectly delivering a super fine finish for use with ultra fine polishes life FP or any glaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White polish pad.*
> 
> This one of Cg general workhorse pads. Made up of a closed cell structure. Denser than all previous pads but exhibiting no cut. It can be used from finishing to medium defect removal on most paint types. And should be capable of removing most medium defects on any given surface. With the addition of a longer working times but finishing down mar free, with the correct compound.
> 
> *Cg Blurb.*
> White Medium -Light Polishing Pad -Less dense foam formula for the application of waxes, micro-fine polishes and sealants. This pad has very light cutting power so its perfect for pre-wax cleaners. It is the most well used pad as it is ideal for application of pre-wax cleansers as well as many finishing polishes such as Pro-Polish or FP-Final Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cg Green HeavyPolishing / Light Cutting pad.*
> 
> As with the White pad. The green pad is another workhorse or general defect removal pad. But offers an increase in cut compared to the previous pad. Due to its softer but open celled structure. The pad has its own cut and used in conjunction with a correction polish will increase defect removal on any given set. I personally would not consider this pad capable of leaving a finish that I would consider LSP ready & look to follow this up with a dedicated finish set. Mainly down to the slight cut the pad will leave on certain paint types.
> 
> *Cg Blurb.*
> Green Heavy Polishing Pad - This pad is used by Mercedes Benz at OEM level and is designed to be used with a random orbital polisher (like the Porter Cable) It produces less spot heating and has a unique compression/load/deflection ratio which means it conforms quickly to contours. It is a high strength foam with 60 pores per sq. inch yet is softer and more forgiving than our regular foams which have 80 pores per sq. inch.
> This pad is tough enough to remove swirls and scuffs while at the same time producing a high gloss swirl free finish. This foam is also ideal for applying one-step cleaner waxes. It is a balance of polishing and finishing that is perfect for all-in-one product application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange Heavy cutting pad.*
> 
> This pad as the name suggests is for Medium to heavy defect removal. It is again the made from a closed cell foam structure. So very firm to the touch. But smooth across the surface. The pad works by pressure and working the abrasives harder on the surface, not by the cut of the pad, but by density. These types of pads and above in this cutting range should only be used once you have exhausted all other beforehand. As they are capable of removing paint fast and always monitor your removal rate prior and during use.
> 
> *Cg Blurb*
> Orange Medium-Heavy Cutting Pad-This firm, high density foam is ideal for scratch and defect removal. The orange foam offers the correction of a typical compounding pad while at the same time allowing the polishing ability of light cut foam pad. When used with heavier compounds it will remove moderate swirls and scratches with little or no haze. It s an all around pad that will work on most light to moderate imperfections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yellow Compound Pad.*
> 
> This is Cg top of the range cutting pad. It is made up off a open celled structure and has very coarse foam type. Softer than the previous pad. But with a very rough surface texture. This pad itself is capable of leaving its own foot print behind. Due to the nature of its cut and as before should only be used under extreme circumstances. Providing your paint levels are capable of handing this level of cut.
> This pad should be used for deep and serve defect removal. Ideally on localized correction to conserve paint levels over the panel.
> 
> *Cg Blurb*
> Yellow Heavy Cutting Pad - Use this pad to apply compounds or polishes to remove severe oxidation, swirls, and scratches in conjunction with a polishing compound. It is the most aggressive and should only be used on oxidized and older finishes. Always follow this pad with an orange pad and a fine polish and then a white pad to refine the paint until it is smooth.
> 
> *General Information about the range*.
> As noted above Cg have used an over lapping system within their pad range. This is to cover all aspects that certain individual are looking for while selection pads. Where I personally do not believe this is required. I will try and explain the reasons for doing so.
> People have a habit of asking for certain pads for certain paint types. Hard. Medium and soft paint types. Unfortunately this can be a dangerous habit to fall into, as there is only one way to gauge paints hardness and that is to monitor your paint removal. Visually and with a gauge. This will give you an idea as to which paint type you have regardless of the badge or make and model.​
> But this is the Chemical Guys range broken down to suit paint types.​
> *Hard Paint*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish Pad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishing pad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting Pad​
> *Medium Paint*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish Pad.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishing pad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting pad​
> *Soft Paint*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish Pad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishing Pad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting pad​
> Now there is a curved ball that has been touched on before. Open and Closed cell pad structures. (Reticulated and non Reticulated) There are a number of plusses and minuses that you should understand when selecting you pad choice and also in conjunction with the types of abrasives you are using. If unsure as to your foam type from other manufacturers. Then simple hold a clean pad to your mouth and try and blow throw this. Open cell pads will offer little resistance to air flow.​
> *Open Celled pads.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture take from Mike Phillips.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see open celled pads as best described as an Aero chocolate bar with its top cut off. These pads have sharp edges and exhibit their own cut. Add an abrasive polish which coats the inside of these pockets and work with slight pressure and you introduce the cut of the pads pores coupled with the abrasives. Lubrication also comes into play as open celled pads have a habit of absorbing liquid deep within the foam.
> The only possible limitation with this type of pad is when backing back the pressure and refining or running your set to long. The lubrication is no longer part of the equation and dependant on the level of cut the pad exhibits? Could possibly introduce slight pad marring.
> With all foam pads it paramount that good house keeping is maintained. By cleaning your pads often and de spurring. You will remove the build up of broken down abrasives, removed paint and maintain the pads cut.​
> *Closed Cell Pads.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again we shall look at these pads as before our Aero Chocolate bar. But this time the bubbles as complete. It offers a smoother surface. But denser type of pad. The pad exhibits almost zero cut across the range. But relies on pressure being transferred from the user through the pad to the abrasive compound to introduce cut. These pads also hold the abrasive polish and lubrication on the surface as a whole. So once you start to refine your set. Dryness with lack of lubrication is not a concern. This type of pad can be extremely versatile when used with non diminishing abrasives, as pressure it the main key to their correctional ability. With all foam pads it paramount that good housekeeping is maintained. By cleaning your pads often and de spurring. You will remove the build up of broken down abrasives, removed paint and save any possible marring that this would generate.​
> The only down sides of these type of pads as they are not as flexible or forgiving as open celled pads are sometime harder to work within tight concaved section on a cars bodywork.​
> Thank you for taking the time to read this information and I hope it helps a few members out that are interested in the Chemical Guys hex logic range of pads. Please also note this guide does not cover other similar manufactures pads, as colours and grades of foam may vary to the Chemical Guys Pads.
> Gordon.​
> PDF Download File​
> *:thumb: Courtesy of Hercs74* :thumb:​


Thanks for this thread its a great help


----------



## Flakey

Gordon, lovely thread as it got me started off on a few Hex pads. I am particularly interested on your thoughts about the open vs closed cell structure. The Hex Black Finishing pad is a closed cell foam, same as LC Hydro Tech Crimson. On the other hand, the Scholl Black Softtouch waffle finishing pad is open cell foam, same as a 3M Blue finishing pad. 

When using the same polish as a baseline on all these 4 finishing pads, which pad will finish the best ? Let us take Menzerna SF4500 (P85rd) as an example. I tried this on both the hex black and Scholl black finishing pads and the level of gloss on the hex pad was spectacular. Does this mean that a closed cell pad will always deliver better on finishing polishes?

P.S. - While I am aware this is a Hex pad discussion thread, I am just trying yo leverage the phenomenal amount of knowledge Gordon seems to have on the open vs closed cell structures.


----------



## caledonia

Flakey said:


> Gordon, lovely thread as it got me started off on a few Hex pads. I am particularly interested on your thoughts about the open vs closed cell structure. The Hex Black Finishing pad is a closed cell foam, same as LC Hydro Tech Crimson. On the other hand, the Scholl Black Softtouch waffle finishing pad is open cell foam, same as a 3M Blue finishing pad.
> 
> When using the same polish as a baseline on all these 4 finishing pads, which pad will finish the best ? Let us take Menzerna SF4500 (P85rd) as an example. I tried this on both the hex black and Scholl black finishing pads and the level of gloss on the hex pad was spectacular. Does this mean that a closed cell pad will always deliver better on finishing polishes?
> 
> P.S. - While I am aware this is a Hex pad discussion thread, I am just trying yo leverage the phenomenal amount of knowledge Gordon seems to have on the open vs closed cell structures.


I can only answer this question generally and you are right. Closed cell pad should in most cases (with the exact same polishing style and compound) should finish sharper. This is mainly down to the pad not leaving its own footprint whist working. I personally , as well as a few other do not rate the black scholl pad as a finishing pad. It has a larger and course feel than most polishing pads on the market. Hense why it is prone to leaving its own footprint or marking.

It is not as clear cut as mentioned above though. By varying your style slightly and backing back the pressure you can uses this limited cut that an open celled finish pad has to jewel the finish and gloss it up just the same as long the the pressure worked with is uniform and there is still lubrication present to work with. But it is far easier whist learning and mastering to use the closed cell pad and benefit from the same results.

Gordon.


----------



## Flakey

Is it true that these pads don't do well with DAT polishes?


----------



## robtech

superb write up ,really explains a lot.thanks


----------



## Loa

Hello, 

Thanks for this great guide! 

I love CG products, but there are a *lot* of overlap in their product lines. This clears up the overlap in the pads!

Loa


----------

